# Jelly Bean has been approved



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

Verizon has approved jelly bean for RAZR HD/MAXX @VZWnewsDROID RAZR HD & DROID RAZR MAXX HD upgrading to Jelly Bean beginning next week. bit.ly/S5BBm2
http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2012/11/droid-razr-m-android-jelly-bean.html"]http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2012/11/droid-razr-m-android-jelly-bean.html
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## agent_blue (Oct 24, 2011)

Just bought this phone the other day. Would having root affect the OTA in any way? Or should I remove it, update and hope we can easily get back root the same way?

I'm used to having unlocked, root and custom everything I never worried about it but since this phone is limited in that regard, I am curious.


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

agent_blue said:


> Just bought this phone the other day. Would having root affect the OTA in any way? Or should I remove it, update and hope we can easily get back root the same way?


Root shouldn't affect update but u will loose root unless u use voodoo OTA root keeper found here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.otarootkeeper. make sure before u run root keeper make sure u have the latest version of superuser then open superuser and update su binaries then open voodoo and backup root and u will be able to keep root. Make sure u don't have a custom rom installed or u haven't removed or froze any apps if u have u will have to fxz back to stock before u can update.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im very happy about this..

Wonder what the chances are on getting 4.2?


----------



## durham (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm curious, as a Droid X owner who's going to upgrade right before Christmas. Do you all think that that the Razr Maxx HD will be "future proof" relative to software updates compared to, say, the Galaxy SIII or the HTC Droid DNA?

The amazing developers extending the life of the Droid X on their own effort has been huge for me, but I have to wonder which phone would be the best for me if I want the new Android OS's soon after they're released.

Thanks for the help, all.

-D


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

krazyace38 said:


> Root shouldn't affect update but u will loose root unless u use voodoo OTA root keeper found here https://play.google.....otarootkeeper. make sure before u run root keeper make sure u have the latest version of superuser then open superuser and update su binaries then open voodoo and backup root and u will be able to keep root. Make sure u don't have a custom rom installed or u haven't removed or froze any apps if u have u will have to fxz back to stock before u can update.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


for those of us running jake's vitreous via safestrap... do we have to undo the whole operation to get the official version on our stock side?


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

msassounian said:


> for those of us running jake's vitreous via safestrap... do we have to undo the whole operation to get the official version on our stock side?


Just make a backup of the rom slot then u can update to the official jelly bean then make sure u follow the steps I gave u with voodoo to get root back then u can install safe strap and create your rom slot activate it and then restore your backup. Make sure u name your backup when u create it so it makes it easy to find the backup also backup to external sd

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

right, but definitely have to get all the way back to ICS stock right?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonder nuff I'm on the lark see can just update to it

Sent from my SCH-i705 using RootzWiki


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soak test rolling out tomorrow and you can't go back to ICS after update and it's the final build of jb for HD/Maxx 
Go here for release notes
http://db.tt/FJJjVICs

This is a leaked version of the update 
The software upgrade (version.9.1.41.XT926.Verizon.en.US) http://sbf.droid-developers.org/vanquish/list.php

delta-ota-Blur_Version.0.7.2-9.1.41.XT926.Verizon.en.US.zip

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

seeing as how this update should be shipping out to all of us within the week, i'm wondering is it worth it at all to install this? i guess its exactly the same as the OTA yeah?

otherwise, how do i need to prep my phone to get the OTA when it comes? do i have to revert back to stock ICS?


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

msassounian said:


> seeing as how this update should be shipping out to all of us within the week, i'm wondering is it worth it at all to install this? i guess its exactly the same as the OTA yeah?
> 
> otherwise, how do i need to prep my phone to get the OTA when it comes? do i have to revert back to stock ICS?


As long as the soak test doesn't have any bad issues to stop official OTA then yes it is the same as the official. I have been running the soak test for about an hour and a half now and haven't had any issues yet. When the OTA becomes official you will have to fast boot back to stock to get update

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

BTW it's 4.1.1

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil500 (Nov 25, 2012)

They've added bloat, but now that we have the official official rom the devs can start working their magic. I really want Google Now from the 4.2 update.


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

do you guys see any difference between the official and the leaked version a while ago?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

So now the update is official where can i get or to manually download

Sent from my SCH-i705 using RootzWiki


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

originaldobo said:


> So now the update is official where can i get or to manually download
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i705 using RootzWiki


It's not official yet it's just for the soak testers if everything goes well with the soak test they should release the official ota within a week or so

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soak test is over and jelly bean is being released in stages starting tonight

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD MAXX using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## WagonMafia05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got the message to update. Now I have to find the thread on how to keep root.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

WagonMafia05 said:


> Just got the message to update. Now I have to find the thread on how to keep root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


If u haven't updated yet download voodoo ota root keeper from play store open super user app and make sure su binaries are updated then open voodoo and choose backup root then choose temp un root and then u can update to jelly bean but if u have a custom rom, safestrap installed or have deleted or froze any apps u will have to un freeze them if deleted u will have to fastboot back to stock if safestrap is installed u will have to un install recovery and un install app follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024423 on how to get back to stock

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD MAXX using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I did all these things, and it appeared to work, but voodoo is not restoring root. Dammit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## krazyace38 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pupalei said:


> Well I did all these things, and it appeared to work, but voodoo is not restoring root. Dammit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Open superuser and see if su binaries is updated then open voodoo and try again

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD MAXX using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

My update says failed, but phone booted up. Tried 3 times. I keep restoring to 4.0.4 and trying.
My phone says its on Jelly Bean though.


----------



## WagonMafia05 (Sep 4, 2011)

krazyace38 said:


> If u haven't updated yet download voodoo ota root keeper from play store open super user app and make sure su binaries are updated then open voodoo and choose backup root then choose temp un root and then u can update to jelly bean but if u have a custom rom, safestrap installed or have deleted or froze any apps u will have to un freeze them if deleted u will have to fastboot back to stock if safestrap is installed u will have to un install recovery and un install app follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024423 on how to get back to stock
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD MAXX using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk


Thanks. I updated the same day that the Jelly Bean OTA was pushed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Restored to ICS, rooted, upgraded again. Success. Turns out I didn't temp unroot last time. All is well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------

